# (resolved) cross link files



## welshY (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi all
Anybody know how to get rid of cross linked files?
I am trying to re-install windows me (withouot re-formatting)and keep getting this message (cross linked file on c drive run scandisk /all from me disk)
I have done some research on the net and tried everything I can find relating to this problem.
I have tried scandisck , pc mechanic, find junk files,scandisk in dos, in fact anything that relates to this problem.
The micosoft website says to "run scandisk in advanced mode and tick delete cross linked files), I have tried this ,also tried pc mechanic and find junk files to remove any rubbish off the system Which my research on the net recommended)but no luck yet.
I have been through scandisk standard, thorough,also gone into scandisk advanced and ticked "delete cross-linked files".
Iam trying to do this after a sytem crash whist trying to de-frag the hard drive .
I managed to get computer up and running again after doing a scanreg / restore .It said I was missing two files which I copied off another computer and restored them into mine .If all else fails it looks like a format and re-install !
My system is:
approx 18 month old 
amd athlon 2000+
windows me (upgraded from 98se)
motherbord vendor = jetway
nvidia ge force mx440
cdr/rw
dvd drive 
20gb hard drive 
wife and two kids!
also use avg antivirus and zone alarm free 
Anybody got any ideas please?
also done on line anti virus ,trojan and worm scans and nothing found.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Go to start,,,run and try scanreg /fix if you cannot do it there try it from dos. If that does'nt work let us know. We will try harder.  Hello to the family!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

As Bandit said, have you booted into DOS and tried running scandisk form there? NOT a COS window. With ME you have to use a boot floppy to boot into dos.

Since selling the wife and kids and getting a newer PC probably isn't an option, we will do what we can to help you out here. 

I don't know the extent of your computer knowledge, but do you know what it means when you get a message saying "cross linked files"?


----------



## welshY (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi both
I have tried scanreg/restore from floppy disc
scandisk ,gone into scandisk advanced and selected "delete cross linked files"l and everything else mentioned.
Microsoft website solution doesnt cure it .
I believe cross linked is something about two files on the same "spot" on the drive?
I am reasonable on a computer as long as it is in plain english 
and not too complicated.
I did read on a help forum somewhere that someone else had this problem and he or she said they had found the files and deleted them but I cant find the forum again


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes, cross linked files is where the FAT (File Allocation Table) is reporting two (or more) files as using the same cluster on the HD.

Often times when this problem is corrected you end up losing a part of one or both files. Sad, but true. 

Scanreg /restore is not going to fix the problem since the problem is within the FAT and not the registry.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Dang I lost my mind,,,,,,,,,,ME and DOS......hahahaaha


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, if you have crosslinked files, you ALWAYS lose at least part of one file, for obvious reasons.  The error is reported when two files report using the same cluster on the disk, so it's clear that at least one of the files can't have data stored in that cluster.


----------



## welshY (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi again
So we all agree its two files trying to be in the same place at the same time ,which as we all know even a computer cant do yet!
So is it re-format and start again ?
Oh well so be it !
Thanks anyway guys.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you don't necessarily have to format, but you should assume that one or both of the files in question have been damaged. How many crosslinked files you have determines the course of action. If you have dozens, chances are that your disk is pretty scrambled, best to recover what data you can and start over. If you have one or two, you may be able to recover in a more simple manner.


----------



## welshY (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi I have no idea how many ,so looks like start again 
Thanks to you all for trying 
And Hope everyone has a very happy new year
Bye for now.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Best of luck to you.

Look at the bright side, you will have a clean computer as you start the new year,


----------



## welshY (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks for all the ideas
Got it sorted out by re-format and start again 
now have a fresh, healthy computer!!
please mark this as resolved or completed.


----------

